# wanna see what some of our trails look like?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Good video! Thanks for posting that. I like the gelding the gentleman is riding. 

Middle daughter and I are saving up for a trip to the Pacific northwest next fall. Neither of us have been. But, she has a sun sensitivity which makes like in WY a bit tough, having to limit her outdoor time. Living in a cloudier area would make sense for her, so she wants to check it out. And I would just like to see forests and the vegetation that grows in a climate like that. Hoping to hike some coastal areas.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! Just getting home from a 5-day birthday vacation in Seattle. I had really wanted to find a day trip riding, but my husband wasn't up for it this trip. Sometimes he's game to do that sort if thing with me, but not this time, and I didn't really want to go by myself...

We did at least take in some beautiful sights just walking trails in Seattle public parks (Seward Park stands out). We have gorgeous forests and mountains in New England too, but it's amazing how stunningly different forests and mountains were out in th NW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

OMG, that looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I galloped for the first time over the weekend on a trail ride. I was so scared and nervous all at the same time. It was a wonderful feeling. I hung on to that horn as tight as I could and within 5 min's my hands were in the air screaming YAHOO. lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

So jealous, not only for the trail ride but I love that kind of weather!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Such pretty trails! Jealous!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

boots said:


> Good video! Thanks for posting that. I like the gelding the gentleman is riding.
> 
> Middle daughter and I are saving up for a trip to the Pacific northwest next fall. Neither of us have been. But, she has a sun sensitivity which makes like in WY a bit tough, having to limit her outdoor time. Living in a cloudier area would make sense for her, so she wants to check it out. And I would just like to see forests and the vegetation that grows in a climate like that. Hoping to hike some coastal areas.



should you find yourself in Seattle, look me up! I"d love to meet you and show you around a bit.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that is pretty. But I rarely galloped trails, and would not do so on a muddy trail.. I also dont like being crowded on a trail ride.


----------



## ADBeautysBeast (Sep 1, 2013)

Those look really nice! I want that in my back yard
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Wonderful trails.
What kind of footing is that that is isn't muddy?


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

This is one of my favorite trails to haul to! We are so lucky here in the PNW I think every day about how beautiful the vegetation and weather is! Thanks Tiny for giving me a smile today 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

natisha said:


> Wonderful trails.
> What kind of footing is that that is isn't muddy?



to keep the trails from being muddy , they usually add quarter round gravel. mud is endemic here.


----------

